# Moving house during adoption process?



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello I don't post often but read quite regularly, and wondered if anyone can give me some advice.

DH and I are at the beginning of the adoption process, and due to start our prep course at the end of Feb.

Does anyone know what SW's think about moving house during Home study etc?

We live in a small house, which is fine for 2, and is just about ok for 1 small child (decent child sized bedroom), but short on storage space and we have been starting to feel like we are beginning to outgrow our home and are thinking about moving house (staying in the same town)

We think its sensible to move before we become adoptive parents, but I am worried  that the SW's will say we have to put the adoption process on hold for an excessive amount of time while we settle in to any new house. I have read on adoption Uk boards that one person was asked to put everything on hold for over 2 years.

I have rung SS but she was very vague and said it would be fine but that everything would pause while we settled in;  but when I asked how long they recommended that we would pause things for she got all impatient and irritable and I had to give up.

The thing is, its all very well her being vague and irritated but if we are told we have to hold the adoption stuff for a whole year then we will not move, especially as we have already had to wait a year between applying and prep course. 

I don't want to start selling up/moving then suddenly be told we now have to wait a long time! I guess I need to get used to being held on a string by SW's!!

Can anyone give any advice at all? It would realy appreciated.

Thanks so much sorry for the long waffle!

Ermey


----------



## cowardly custard (Nov 12, 2005)

Hmmm we were always told they dont like anyone moving before during or after adopting!! What rubbish! lol
If you can i would either move now but bare in mind the move may not be quick (ours took just under 1 year!) or i would wait until you had adoped a child and then if they are old enough involve them in the move as it will help them to feel really part of the family, if the child is too young then you will have the space until they get a little older.

We were told they dont like anyone to plan to move before or after or during but life has to go on dosent it!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

if at all possible could you hold off moving until you have a child placed and settled ? maybe have a word with the senior sw and see what he/she suggests 

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

We did move during HS

The house we lived in was being brought by the council as part of regeneration however we had no idea when as it was a 5yr plan- the day we sent off our first application forms we got home to a letter from the council advising they were "hoping" to buy our house after april 07- we advised our SW of this from the start - we moved in july just as our HS was finishing- we only had one bit to do for our HS for the area we lived in and our house.

If i was you i would get your house valued and look about at what you can afford as you need to think that your finances will change once you have little ones

good luck

xx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks very much girls, your thoughts have been helpful.

Seems policy may very from area to area? I find it hard to understand why it would be a problem if the move takes place well before panel and matching as it surely wouldn't affect any child at all. 

We are just at the beginning of the adoption journey (depite applying almost a year ago!) and I am still adjusting to the idea that other people (SW's!) can have such a big input into the way we go about our life.


Spangle, yes you're right life does have to go on...in fact when the SW came for our initial visit she gave me a lecture about how I must not put my life on hold!

MJ, thanks for the helpful advice about considering finances    great to hear you were able to move during HS.

Thanks again for your advice. It really helps to hear others more experienced opinions.

E x


----------

